# Dragon Ball Z Battle of Gods



## avengedZC (Nov 12, 2012)

The official title and a new poster has been revealed for the upcoming official Dragonball Z animated movie, Battle of Gods.







via:
http://www.dblegends.com/2012/11/dragon-ball-z-movie-battle-of-gods/
http://www.dblegends.com/


What kind of game do you expect to get from this in 2013? Hopefully something dedicated just for this movie or the new enemies and characters will be hidden characters in some new DBZ game. Discuss!


----------



## Lanlan (Nov 12, 2012)

Hope it gets translated to English


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

What the fuck why is there a giant purple jackal-rabbit?

God I can never understand this franchise.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 12, 2012)

NICE. Finally a new DBZ movie 

Probably set after the Buu saga (good) and somehow there's Future Trunks too (probably just because it's a fan-favourite, doesn't make much sense to have him still there)!


----------



## avengedZC (Nov 12, 2012)

That isnt future Trunks, and this film is set between the defeat of Buu and where Goku meets Uub. Check here for complete details and even a teaser trailer. http://www.dblegends.com/dragon-ball-z-battle-of-gods/

It releases March 30th 2013 in Japan.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 12, 2012)

I dont' understand the series at all anymore  


but Z was certainly fun growing up as a kid.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What the fuck why is there a giant purple jackal-rabbit?
> 
> God I can never understand this franchise.





Spoiler










 
Anyway, look forward to watching this and playing the game that comes after this.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 12, 2012)

avengedZC said:


> That isnt future Trunks, and this film is set between the defeat of Buu and where Goku meets Uub. Check here for complete details and even a teaser trailer. http://www.dblegends.com/dragon-ball-z-battle-of-gods/
> 
> It releases March 30th 2013 in Japan.


My eyesight truly sucks  Yeah, it's kid Trunks


----------



## avengedZC (Nov 12, 2012)

It would be awesome if Mirai Trunks did make an appearance though, liked him much more than Kid Trunks.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Why are there so many versions of Trunks? How many different versions of one character can a show have?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 12, 2012)

When I first heard about this, I had a pretty hard nerdgasm. I grew up with DBZ, and this summer, I rewatched DB, DBZ, and DBGT. Right as I finish off DB, what do I hear about? A BRAND NEW DBZ ANIMATED MOVIE SET IN THAT BIG ASS TIME GAP! Gotta say, I'm definitely excited to see what this one ultimately ends up being about. Since none of the movies are canon except for apparently The Dead Zone due to the Garlic Jr. filler saga in DBZ, they can truly do absolutely anything within the bounds of DBZ and get away with it.

Just to note, I feel like everybody should watch this entire series. It's something like 500 episodes total (291 episodes of DBZ, something like 158 of DB, and around 64 or so of GT) and it does move pretty slow at times, but it's a great series all the same. I may be a bit biased due to the nostalgia factor, but it really is worth devoting some time to.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Why are there so many versions of Trunks? How many different versions of one character can a show have?


 
The first Trunks was future Trunks who came back during the Android saga to attempt to prevent a catastrophe in the future. Eventually, he goes back to his specific timeline, and baby Trunks is actually born during the Android saga. Baby Trunks grows into Kid Trunks, never knows of his future counterpart, and he ultimately becomes about as powerful as future Trunks as far as I could tell.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Nov 12, 2012)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## avengedZC (Nov 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why are there so many versions of Trunks? How many different versions of one character can a show have?


 
There's only two? Future and present.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

avengedZC said:


> There's only two? Future and present.


 
Why is there time travel in a show about fighting?

Wouldn't one from the future impact the past so much that it would in fact change the future?

Isn't that just a paradox?

Who is the Dragon Ball Z?


----------



## raulpica (Nov 12, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Who the fuck is this?
> <snip>


NEW GENERIC GIRLFRIEND FOR YAMCHA



Guild McCommunist said:


> Why is there time travel in a show about fighting?
> 
> Wouldn't one from the future impact the past so much that it would in fact change the future?
> 
> ...


Errr... Please Guild, drop this. I can foresee the thread getting derailed to hell, if this continues.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Errr... Please Guild, drop this. I can foresee the thread getting derailed to hell, if this continues.


 
I'll stop now, I only wanted to get my jests in.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 12, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why are there so many versions of Trunks? How many different versions of one character can a show have?


 
What are you talking about? There's 2. Future Trunks who came back in time before the Present Day trunks was born.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 12, 2012)

It finally happened...


Spoiler




















 
Well, this shouldn't be surprising any more, you know, since we all have seen a gay, white and purple alien, a giant green cocroach, a huge chunk of pink bubblegum and a mutating gray fetus...


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 12, 2012)

still keeping DBZ alive i see...


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 12, 2012)

in the movie first 2 seconds, yamcha will die.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2012)

The only thing that could make this better is if it gets a North American localization. Dragon Ball Z is one of my all time favourite shows. I have so many memories associated with this show.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 12, 2012)

can't wait to see the live action adaptation 

<snip>


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2012)

from the looks of it this movie takes place just before GT


weavile001 said:


> in the movie first 2 seconds, yamcha will die.


 
he can't cos his in GT


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 12, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> from the looks of it this movie takes place in GT before
> 
> 
> he can't cos his in GT


Exept that in dragon ball, people have infinite lives.


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> NEW GENERIC GIRLFRIEND FOR YAMCHA


 




I don't know why this has me guffawing.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 12, 2012)

DaggerV said:


> I don't know why this has me guffawing.


Either that or Master Roshi finally gets a real girlfriend (that'd be epic).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 12, 2012)

didn't he have launch?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 12, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> didn't he have launch?


Launch was just kind of there during DB. Roshi wanted to get with her, but you know, Roshi, never did. The more aggressive Launch eventually followed Tien since she fell in love with him during the World Martial Arts tournament where Goku fought Tien for the first time.


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 12, 2012)

Hopefully theres some epic moments. Nothing has topped Goku getting nut-punched out of his Super Saiyan state by Android 13 for me yet


----------



## Gahars (Nov 12, 2012)

Statler: Hmph, this film is trash.
Waldorf: What makes you say that?
Statler: It's in the Dragonball Z-list!
Both: Dohohohohoho!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 12, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Who the fuck is this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler


In all seriousness, I'm thinking Videl


----------



## Chary (Nov 12, 2012)

WAIT, wait, wait. Gohan is Super Saiyan on the cover of the movie. *Ruined forever.*

Joking, joking. I'm excited for another DBZ movie. Just hope this gets localized.


----------



## machomuu (Nov 12, 2012)

A new Dragon Ball Z movie?
...
...
...
I'm happy.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 12, 2012)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Exept that in dragon ball, people have infinite lives.


senzu beans and the dragonballs...


----------



## DaggerV (Nov 12, 2012)

Hehe i remember the beans.


----------



## machomuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> from the looks of it this movie takes place just before GT
> 
> 
> he can't cos his in GT


Doubt it, this likely takes place after "Yo! Son Goku and Friends Return!", which denies GT as being canon.

...and even if it doesn't, we can just say that it did; let's just forget that GT exists.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 12, 2012)

^ that. Even Toriyama wants to forget that GT exists since he had little to no part in creating it. I think the studio just decided to expand on the series, and made everyone go Super Saiyan 14 and stuff to try to make it interesting.

Hell, Toriyama wanted to stop the show after the death of Frieza, but didn't because the fans wanted more.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 12, 2012)

WOW I didn't know Dragon Ball Z was so convoluted.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 12, 2012)

The Dragon Ball Z movies were never any good, but Toriyama has some involvement in this so it might be interesting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 13, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> in the movie first 2 seconds, yamcha will die.


Yamcha isn't black though... it is accurate from the Dragon Ball Z perspective, but goes againts the general rule of all films in the history of ever... hmm...


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 13, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> ^ that. Even Toriyama wants to forget that GT exists since he had little to no part in creating it. I think the studio just decided to expand on the series, and made everyone go Super Saiyan 14 and stuff to try to make it interesting.
> 
> Hell, Toriyama wanted to stop the show after the death of Frieza, but didn't because the fans wanted more.


Actually, it's a misconception that Toriyama had nothing to do with GT, or that he hated GT. He was involved with GT to some degree, and he was personally a fan of the SSJ4 transformation if I remember correctly. Having actually watched GT (since so many didn't even seem to watch it before hating on it), it doesn't have an exceptionally strong story at any point, but it ends stronger than GT begins. As well, the ending is very definitive, unlike DBZ, which is a plus on its own. Now, technically, GT isn't even canon, so debate over it is fairly useless in the long run. Best to stay on topic.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 13, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Actually, it's a misconception that Toriyama had nothing to do with GT, or that he hated GT. He was involved with GT to some degree, and he was personally a fan of the SSJ4 transformation if I remember correctly. Having actually watched GT (since so many didn't even seem to watch it before hating on it), it doesn't have an exceptionally strong story at any point, but it ends stronger than GT begins. As well, the ending is very definitive, unlike DBZ, which is a plus on its own. Now, technically, GT isn't even canon, so debate over it is fairly useless in the long run. Best to stay on topic.


Okay, I worded it wrong by saying he wanted to forget it existed, that's an exaggeration. I did kinda like the series, it's basically a "what-if" after the main storyline. I was just saiyan.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 13, 2012)

my penis sees bulma


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 13, 2012)

This is movie is just a money grab like all the other DragonBall Z movies. Japan Toei needs to stop beating a dead horse. 

Just _sayian. _


----------



## Hyborix3 (Nov 13, 2012)

My hand was shaking as I was about to open this thread thinking it was a GT movie.
Glad I was wrong


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't be hatin' on GT. I mean it wasn't all THAAAAAT bad. Multiple SSJ3 and SSJ4. And SSJ4 Gogeta. Well the method at which they activated SSJ4 was pretty crap, I agree but Super Saiyan Oozaru? That is just beast! 

No matter how you look at it, it pwns the live action Dragon Ball Evolution in every way possible. DBE was just so....... bluergh


----------



## blahkamehameha (Nov 13, 2012)

Dragon Ball GT would have been a lot better if it had a more diverse soundtrack by Bruce Falconer like DBZ had. there's pretty much just 1 or 2 themes in dragon ball gt that are used for everything.

concerning the new movie, think the girl is Videl, i believe i remember she looked different like that during the Uub storyline at the end of DBZ. the title is interesting, looks like Goku is battling the top egyptian god or something


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 10, 2012)

New Dragon Ball Z movie is out on year 2013 with the title name "*Dragon Ball Z - Battle of Gods*"!



Premier airdate on Japanese theater is *March 30, 2013*! Here the information about the movie.



> The events of Battle of Gods takes place several years after the titanic battle with Majin Buu, which determined the fate of the entire universe. Bills, the God of Destruction who is tasked with maintaining some sort of balance in the universe, awakens from a long slumber. Hearing rumors that a Saiyan defeated Frieza, Bills tracks down this warrior: Goku. Ecstatic over the new challenge, Goku ignores King Kai's advice and battles Bills, but he is overwhelmed and defeated. Bills leaves, but his eerie remark of "Is there nobody on Earth more worthy to destroy…?" lingers on. Goku and his allies must aim to stop the God of Destruction before all is lost.[2] A mysterious character named Wiss also appears in the film.


 
More information on Dragon Ball Wiki page!

http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Dragon_Ball_Z:_Battle_of_Gods

I will waiting for this!!!


----------



## pierslogic (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know why but for a moment, I thought this was gonna be news about a sequel to the live action movie. Now I'm glad it's not 

Regarding the movie, looks pretty cool. Might check it out once it is released.


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Dec 10, 2012)

THEpARaGoN91 said:


> I don't know why but for a moment, I thought this was gonna be news about a sequel to the live action movie. Now I'm glad it's not
> 
> Regarding the movie, looks pretty cool. Might check it out once it is released.


 


I've never been much of a fan for the DBZ movies, mainly due to the fact that the timeline obviously does not follow the story, but also due to the fact that it is also mostly set far in the past. This one might be good though. The above Live action is from a group of individuals that had very little to go on.. Can't remember how much. I think if it were funded with a decent amount it'd be able to turn out nice (Better than Dragon Ball Evolution atleast).


----------



## Icealote (Dec 10, 2012)

Woah that live action trailer is pretty good. They got the yelling and screaming spot on LOL

I do like how they picked that arc to do the trailer on. I've always thought that energy battle between Goku and Vegeta was awesome back then.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Embedding removed


----------



## porkiewpyne (Dec 10, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/dragon-ball-z-battle-of-gods.337342/

LOL but yea. As long as it's not another damnation like the live action movie, I'll take it.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow the comments for that video are quite volatile.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

Theads merged


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 10, 2012)

i





blahkamehameha said:


> Dragon Ball GT would have been a lot better if it had a more diverse soundtrack by Bruce Falconer like DBZ had. there's pretty much just 1 or 2 themes in dragon ball gt that are used for everything.
> 
> concerning the new movie, think the girl is Videl, i believe i remember she looked different like that during the Uub storyline at the end of DBZ. the title is interesting, looks like Goku is battling the top egyptian god or something


 I agree with you about the sound track Bruce Falconer's best sound tracks were in DBZ.Did you see Super Saiyan Bardock the movie or Dragonball Super Heros?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 10, 2012)

I listened to some of the US sound tracks for DBZ, they're horrible when compared with the original Japanese ones. Luckily we got those on TV, here.


----------



## Parasite X (Dec 10, 2012)

I happy to see I'm not the only one who still loves DBZ,DBZKAi and DBGZT but I feel some of the movies could have been sagas in DBZ or in DBGT.



raulpica said:


> I listened to some of the US sound tracks for DBZ, they're horrible when compared with the original Japanese ones. Luckily we got those on TV, here.


You've got to be kidding me, the US version has way better music in my own opinion. If the Japanese music is anything like Kai' music or the US' Trunks vs Frieza theme the sound track is better than the Japanese.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Rulpica for merging my thread into someone thread. 

Anywhere, I will waiting for ultimate battle with Super Saiyan Goku soon!


----------

